# Connecter Ipad+Apple TV+Aiport Express+Home Cinema+TV?



## nkl56 (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise actuellement mon Aiport Express pour diffuser de la musique dans mon salon à travers le Home Cinema à partir de mon Ipad 2 (iOS 6). Le système fonctionne à merveille.

Je viens de rajouter une Apple TV (2e gen) pour diffuser des vidéos en Airplay sur ma TV. Le son et l'image de l'Ipad sont donc retranscris directement sur la TV. 
Seulement, le son de ma TV est trés mauvais. 

J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser Airplay pour diffuser la vidéo sur ma TV et le son sur mon Home Cinema grâce à l'Airport Express.

Dans le menu de l'Apple TV, j'ai été dans Réglages==>Airplay==>Hauts Parleurs: Airport Express. J'en ai déduis que cette option permet de diffuser la vidéo sur la TV et le son sur le Home Cinema à travers l'Airport Express.

Malheuresement, le son provenant de l'Ipad est constamment diffuser sur ma TV.

Auriez vous des pistes pour régler ce problème?

(A noter que mon Home Cinema ne dispose pas d'entrée optique pour brancher le Home Cinema à l'Apple TV)

Merci!


----------



## Lauange (31 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Branche un câble optique entre l'atv et ton ampli.


----------



## nkl56 (31 Décembre 2012)

nkl56 a dit:


> (A noter que mon Home Cinema ne dispose pas d'entrée optique pour brancher le Home Cinema à l'Apple TV)



Merci Lauange mis j'avais mentionné que mon ampli n'a pas d'entré Opitque pour l son

Sais tu sais il y a une technique pour "forcer" le son a sortir sur le Home Cinema?


----------



## drzew (27 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Ce fil est visiblement ancien, mais je me permets de le réactiver car je rencontre un problème similaire.

Je suis équipé de :

iMac 21 pouce version mi 2011,
une Apple TV3,
Airport Express,
Vidéo projecteur,
Chaîne Hifi
Mon objectif est de diffuser un film (avec VLC) sur l'iMac, et en WIFI :

diffuser la vidéo sur le vidéoprojecteur via l'Apple TV en mode Airplay "Recopie vidéo"
diffuser le son sur ma chaîne HIFI grâce à la borne Airport Express
J'ai donc été dans le menu de l'ATV3, et dans le menu "Airplay", j'ai sélectionné l'Airport Express dans la partie "Hauts parleurs".

Problème : la recopie vidéo fonctionne bien, mais le son ne sort pas de la chaîne HIFI ! Le son sort du vidéo projecteur...

J'ai essayé de sélectionner l'Airport comme sortie audio directement dans VLC sur l'iMac, cela me coupe la recopie vidéo via l'Apple TV...
Je suis un peu perdu : je ne sais plus quoi essayer...

A noter que lorsque je lis une vidéo depuis une appli disponible directement sur l'Apple TV (exemple Youtube), la vidéo est bien transmise sur le vidéoprojecteur et le son sur l'Airport Express...
Le soucis ne semble se présenter que lorsque je suis en recopie vidéo et que je lis un film depuis l'iMac...

Si vous avez des pistes pour résoudre ce genre de cas, je suis tout ouïe !

Merci !


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2016)

Avant de se prendre la tete avec le son, l'image est-elle vraiment fluide en recopie video ? Tu as essayé sur les scènes d'action ?


----------



## drzew (27 Juillet 2016)

Merci pour la réponse !

L'image est plus ou moins fluide en recopie vidéo, même si ca pourrait être mieux (quelques passages saccadés de temps en temps effectivement)
Pourquoi cette question ? Existe-t-il un autre moyen de diffuser un film (.avi par exemple) depuis l'iMac vers l'Apple TV sans utiliser la recopie vidéo ?


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2016)

Personnellement, j'utilise PLEX, que j'ai installé en serveur coté Mac, et ensuite, avec l'application PLEX sur l'iPhone ou l'Ipad. De là, je renvoye à l'Apple TV qui diffuse ensuite sur mon ampli Home-Cinema. Ce dernier envoie l'image sur ma TV et le son sur mes enceintes.
C'est un peu compliqué, mais ça marche bien . De plus, l'interface de PLEX sur iOS est vraiment sympa pour choisir ses films.

Sinon, tu peux aussi utiliser un logiciel comme Beamer qui marche très bien aussi. Mais c'est payant.
Et enfin, tu as Itunes... mais il faut convertir les film au format M4V.


----------



## drzew (27 Juillet 2016)

Dans cette configuration ton ATV diffuse le son vers tes enceintes via airport ?

Effectivement je connais Plex mais je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait caster sur l'Apple TV...

Je vais tester ca ce soir et te redis 

Merci !!


----------



## drzew (27 Juillet 2016)

Arf je viens de relire : mais tu fais tout passer par ton ampli home cinéma avant ; bon je teste avec Plex de toute maniere


----------



## wip (27 Juillet 2016)

drzew a dit:


> Arf je viens de relire : mais tu fais tout passer par ton ampli home cinéma avant ; bon je teste avec Plex de toute maniere


Oui, tout est balancé à l'ampli depuis l'Apple TV via HDMI.
En ce qui concerne Plex, l'envoie à l'Apple TV se fait à partir de l'ipad (ou l'iphone). Il faut juste sélectionner ton Apple TV dans le menu Airport du centre de contrôle. Ensuite, quand tu lit le film à partir de l'iPad, ça le balance sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## drzew (28 Juillet 2016)

Ok, tu n'as donc pas installé PlexConnect pour visualiser ta bibliothèque directement depuis l'Apple tv ?
Si non, quel tutoriel d'installation peux-tu me recommander ? J'ai tenté l'install hier soir mais ca n'a pas fonctionné...


----------



## wip (28 Juillet 2016)

Non, je n'ai pas utilisé PLEX connect. Je n'ai qu'une AppleTV 3. Et puis je trouve ça plus confortable d'utiliser l'interface sur l'Ipad que sur l'AppleTV.
Pour les tutaux, je ne me souvient plus ce que j'avais utilisé mais c'est pas si compliqué que ça. Arrives tu déjà à visualiser tes films sur le Mac avec Plex Serveur ?


----------



## drzew (28 Juillet 2016)

Oui, sans pb avec Plex média server je visualise les films sur le mac.
Pour regarder depuis iPad et/ou iPhone, ca nécessite de lire le film depuis l'iPad ou iPhone, c'est exact ? Donc accessoirement ça monopolise le device et il faut avoir la version premium de Plex...?

Je vais retenter ce soir, j'ai vu qu'il existe un tutoriel utilisant plexify pour mettre tout ca en place.


----------



## wip (28 Juillet 2016)

Non, pas besoin de la version premium. En tout cas, je paye rien pour m'en servir sur mes iDevices. Mais oui, ça monopolise un iDevice. Ceci dit, le film se met en pose quand il y a un appel entrant. Et tu peux aussi aller sur d'autres App pendant que tu regardes le film sur la TV.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juillet 2016)

drzew a dit:


> J'ai essayé de sélectionner l'Airport comme sortie audio directement dans VLC sur l'iMac, cela me coupe la recopie vidéo via l'Apple TV...



Avez-vous essayé de sélectionner l'airport express comme sortie son directement dans les préférences système du son?


----------

